# New Boggit! and Peepers!!



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I've got a new Boggit-sorry mouse called Poppy  
I collected her last week and I'm soooo pleased with her, she is such a sweet girl. I don't really have any great photo's of her yet as I've been trying not to over-handle her as she is quite heavily pregnant (as you can see in one of the pics) and I didn't want to stress her and just let her settle in quietly.
She had her babies on Friday night-Hurrah  I have resisted the urge to check them as this is her first litter and she keeps moving her nest but other than that she's eating tons and seems quite settled so as soon as I check I'll post some pics!

Poppy


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope it all goes well, Iv never given pregnant does away before and I feel responsible for it! Check em today Jo, we have to know they are ok!.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Seawatch Stud said:


> I hope it all goes well, Iv never given pregnant does away before and I feel responsible for it! Check em today Jo, we have to know they are ok!.


If I'm sending mice to someone a long way off who will have problems restocking I send them pregnant.The ones that went to Sweden arrived and littered fine despite being in transit for far longer than anticipated.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I've just had a quick peek at the litter and all seems fine. I can see at least eight babes and the ones I could see have milk bellies so fingers crossed  
Frustratingly, Poppy seems to have made a really good nest, I had a job to even find the babes let alone have a head count and good look at them without trashing the nest :roll: 
Hope to get some pics soon Which of course i'll post.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, Just to update you on the babies..I couldn't wait any longer and had a better look into the nest, there are at least 10 babes, maybe more but they were so deep into the nest I couldn't see properly without pulling the nest right out which I didn't want to do so I'm not sure if there are any more. At a glance, some babes are nice and podgy, some are a little thinner but all seem healthy.
Mum-Poppy is much more settled and poor girl seems to be doing nothing but eat and drink! I'm giving her a bowl of mouse mix and Hay in the mornings and in the evenings she has another bowl of mouse mix and also some scrambled egg and toast soaked in Lactol, she absolutely loves the egg/Lactol toast- you'd think she'd never been fed the way she scoffs it, i've never seen a mouse eat so fast :lol: 
So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hope I'm doing everything right for her.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The babies look like nice fat little oinkers. Love that one on it side showing both milk belly and a big fold of fat around the middle.

I have brought home pregnant does on occasion. I consider it to be a rescue of a sort if they come from pet stores. Otherwise I'd be shy of moving a very pregnant girlie but not so shy about ones that are loaded but not showing yet. My first tri doe was pre-loaded at the breeder, and it drove me little crazy (a short trip, some days...) waiting for her to start showing. I planned on calling her Bonus if she delivered and Bogus if she didn't.

Even though they usually turn out OK, it's always a relief to find a nice well fed litter in the nest. Congrats!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Moustress.  
My present bunch, 6 gorgeous does(maybe I'm slightly biased :lol: )come from Phil of Seawatch Stud and I've been so pleased with them I approached him to see if he had a pregnant doe for me( I keep mice as pets as breeding mice is not an option for me at the moment but wanted a chance to have mouse babes in the house!) Phil picked a lovely Cream girl for me( she's such a sweetie, thanks Phil  ) and put her to a Cream satin buck so I guess you could say this was a "planned" pregnancy as the moment she showed signs of being pregnant I collected her straight away so that she had as much time to settle as possible, she's settled really well and doesn't seem worried at all now but then I guess I'm doing all the worrying for her ! :roll: Must be my maternal instincts :lol: 
So now I've got mini mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You don't have to wonder what color they will be, just how many may be satin, if the doe carries that. Cream satin is so fine. And I do understand completely the charm of having little ones and getting to see them grow up. whenever I am sad about losing old mousie friends I turn around and love up some of the little ones and feel a lot better.

Had to do that last week when Sweetheart was sick and I had to pts...at least he got well for a few months and produced one litter for me. I don't get attached to many meeces...he was a special one for me. His daughter, Songbird, is due to be bred later this month. She's vocalizes in very faint chirps when I hold up by my ear. I love meeces that chatter.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

moustress said:


> Had to do that last week when Sweetheart was sick and I had to pts.
> It is sad when you loose a mousie your close to, Hugs.xXx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kindness.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Well so far so good with the mini mice- Poppy has 12 babies and they all seem to be doing well  
I haven't sexed them as it's my only litter and I've been nervous of upsetting the mum.
Poor Poppy ,if she's not feeding them she's feeding herself, she's eating more than my other 6 does put together! I'm not surprised though with all those demanding babies and they sure know how to demand, they are sooo noisy when she feeds them, I assume it's the ones that can't get to the "Milk Bar" :lol:

Typically, I took the pics on my phone but forgot to note the date so these are guesstimate dates :roll: 
6days









8 days

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










12 days









At the "Milk Bar" poor girl, they've pushed her off her feet!


















They are now 13 days old and whilst typing this I have just noticed one of the babes has his eyes open!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are quite chubby for such a big litter. Very nice.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Chill Jo Im sure it will all work out in the end! I dont know for sure because I wouldnt usually leave a mother with twelve piggywiggys to rear alone. They look very healthy to me though.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They are VERY nice looking. The mom too. Really nice. So far so good.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I love the picture of the fat little doe laying on her back at 12 days...like she just popped the nipple out of her mouth and is so very content and satisfied.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm amazed that your doe can keep such a large litter so fat!
Must be some potent milk!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Rhasputin; I don't know if it was the Lactol that helped? A gentleman that I met at a mouse show had talked about it so if it was that that helped mum with her milk my thanks go to him.

Seawatch; Thanks Phil, They're all doing fine, due I'm sure to the super condition she was in when you gave her to me.

I have to say, I think maybe I spend just a little too much time checking on her  but I am loving the whole experience of mum and her litter, she is such a poppet and getting some funny ways- I put her toast and egg in a milk carton lid and last night before I could put the lid down on her cage floor she took hold of the lid with her teeth and took it off me and ran into the corner with it-talk about impatient! :lol:

As advised, I have started to reduce the egg and Lactol now(Poppy won't be happy :x :lol: )


----------

